# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  LemonPartiez's DILD Workbook!

## LemonPartiez

Hi guys, my name is Luka and I am 14 years of age (as of 23rd June 2013) and have recently become very interested in the topic of Lucid Dreaming.

I've been trying to get a Lucid Dream for about 2 weeks now and have had no luck as of yet. In this time my normal dream memory has gone WAY up. Almost every day I have remembered a dream from my nights sleep. My Dream Journal has about 12 entries, only 3 being duds (saying no dream memory). 

The things I currently do to improve my chances of a Lucid Dream are:

*Reality Checks* (Nose pinch, thumb on palm, count fingers, and occasionally look in the mirror)
*Wake Back To Bed* (I need to practice this a lot as I always fall back asleep immediately -.-)
*Mantras* (I'm dreaming, I'm going to be aware that I'm dreaming tonight)
*Dream Journalling* (as I stated in the first part)

I am a little unsure of this "Random Daytime Awareness" stuff. I haven't looked into and if anyone could tell me what it's about... please do!  :smiley: 

I'm determined to obtain a Lucid Dream and won't be giving up any time soon. Please let me know if you have any tips, advice or questions what-soever as they are always welcome!

Cheers,

----------


## gab

Welcome to DILD class, Luka!

Good job on getting your recall up. That is indeed a first step in becoming a lucid dreamer.

Well, the Random awareness is just that. At random times, meaning anytime that you remember and also at other times, you question your reality, RC and say a mantra.

The awareness question, when you look around, pay attention to your surroundings in order to find out if you are dreaming, is very important. This will transfer into your regular dreams and you will start geting awareness at random times.

Of course, you can RC when you see something strange, or when you get some clue - like a watch beep or a sticky note.

Full version is here http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html

And here is more about RCs.
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ml#post1953139
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...idnt-work.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...you-lucid.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...intervals.html

Please check it out and I'll be happy to clarify anything. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## LemonPartiez

Okay - here is a quick update with how things are progressing.

First off, thanks for the reply, Gab !

I've definitely improved on my awareness, but am slacking off a tiny bit with RC's. I haven't stopped in any way, just do them less than I did at the beginning. I constantly ask myself "am I dreaming?" then look around and make sure everything is normal as it should be and do a few RC's.

The past few nights I have not recalled any dreams until last night. But last night, I ended up recalling about 2-3 dreams which is a first and they were quite vivid. Sadly nothing triggered lucidity.

Last but not least, I've figured out my main dream signs; Soccer Goals and sexual stuff  :tongue2: 
These have occurred in most of my dreams now.

Cheers,

----------


## gab

Hi,

well, recall fluctuates, sometimes for no apparent reason. Keep up your RCs. It's ok if there is less of them, as long as you attach feelings to it. You really have to believe they will work, because you are dreaming.

And also RC on your dream signs, so you automatically RC on them when in a dream. keep it up  ::alien::

----------


## Sensei

Recall does fluctuate, that is why you need to have constant vigilance!  :tongue2:  Keep reaching for more and more on recall so that if it fluctuates a dream or so, you won't even notice it. Sleeping 8 hours a night (consistent sleep pattern) is the best way to keep this fluctuation to a minimum, get the right amount of sleep, and the right type of sleep. 

Looking up different people that DILD a lot would be a good thing, to see what connects these people and makes them actually get lucid. Talk to them about what they learned about during their lucid walk and normally they would love to tell you. Nobody's lucid journey is the same, so it is good to see what connects the successful ones.  :smiley:  

Good luck LDing! mantra, mantra, mantra!

----------


## LemonPartiez

Didn't get time to make a post this morning so I will make it now.

Last night I succeeded in attaining lucidity. It was a short, few second dream but I was definitely aware that I was dreaming. I actually had a false awakening that I went to go get ready for school (which I would have done normally) in the bathroom and did not realise I was still dreaming.

I'm not exactly sure how I became lucid but I do remember being at some sort of gas station look towards the floor and going "I'M DREAMING! I'M DREAMING!". I'm happy with my progress as I know I am on the right track.

This has taken a lot of hard work and to anyone out there getting disheartened by not attaining lucidity, it took me over 3 and a half weeks. My advice is to just follow all the steps and STICK to them. I did my best with it an succeeded in some manner.

Thank you for the help everyone, will be sure to keep up the hard work and update you all!

----------


## paigeyemps

Congratulations!

 ::banana:: 

This is only the first step! Now you know how it really feels like, you'll start wanting it SO MUCH more, so in turn you will also have them more. Weeee

----------


## gab

Congrats  ::breakitdown:: 

That's a great advice. Yes, it may take a while, but the reward is so worth it!

About the FAs - get into a habit of RCing every time you get out of the bed. That way, when in a dream, you will hopefully RC too and realize you are dreaming. Keep it up, I wish you many more  ::alien::

----------


## LemonPartiez

Quick update:

Up until about 2-3 nights ago my recall has been steady and vivid dreams have been all over the loose! Sometimes I get a couple dud nights but I'm hoping it picks back up ASAP. I've been pretty good with RC's and questioning my reality.

Cheers,

----------


## LemonPartiez

Another quick update:

Last night I recalled 2-3 dreams, one being lucid. It lasted about 30 seconds, I was walking down a path at school, did an RC and realized I was dreaming. I stayed surprisingly calm but whenever I tried to like move or do anything the dream started to fade rapidly. In this LD I had more control over what I did and it was quite vivid.

If anyone has any stabilization techniques that you use to prevent a dream fading, feel free to leave them below  :smiley: 
(I already know to rub my hands together and spin in a circle)

Cheers,

----------


## paigeyemps

> Another quick update:
> 
> Last night I recalled 2-3 dreams, one being lucid. It lasted about 30 seconds, I was walking down a path at school, did an RC and realized I was dreaming. I stayed surprisingly calm but whenever I tried to like move or do anything the dream started to fade rapidly. In this LD I had more control over what I did and it was quite vivid.
> 
> If anyone has any stabilization techniques that you use to prevent a dream fading, feel free to leave them below 
> (I already know to rub my hands together and spin in a circle)
> 
> Cheers,



Hey congrats on the lucid! Of coure control develops with more lucids and practice, so no worries. As for stabilization, have you seen this? http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...-tutorial.html

----------


## LemonPartiez

Question:

Does setting intention to have an interesting dream increase the chance of actually getting one? Something I noticed with my dreams is that they are quite boring most the time... more recently than earlier in my Lucid Dreaming journey. I find it would help if my dreams were more abnormal so I do recognize that I am dreaming; currently my dreams consist of everyday content (i.e. school).

Cheers,

----------


## FryingMan

> Question:
> 
> Does setting intention to have an interesting dream increase the chance of actually getting one? Something I noticed with my dreams is that they are quite boring most the time... more recently than earlier in my Lucid Dreaming journey. I find it would help if my dreams were more abnormal so I do recognize that I am dreaming; currently my dreams consist of everyday content (i.e. school).
> 
> Cheers,



Absolutely!   LaBerge (one of the leaders of modern lucid dreaming research and inventor of the MILD technique) recommends this intention setting phrase before going to bed: "I will have interesting and meaningful dreams".  He also recommends "I will remember my dreams" and if you really want good recall, "I will wake up after every dream" to journal them while they're fresh in your memory.

----------


## LemonPartiez

2 nights, 2 LD's. Both being super vivid and interesting.

I'm extremely happy, last nights was about 10 minutes and as vivid as anyone could ever want. Night before's was just as vivid but much shorter. Both equal to real life vividness. One of these was RC induced (longer one) and the shorter one I just had I click to me I was dreaming. I also performed a quick WBTB both nights.

Both these nights I decided to start using Binaural Beats, and it appears as if they have worked quite well. I'll be sure to keep using them.

Cheers,

----------


## paigeyemps

Great! Congratulations, Lemon.  :Party:

----------


## FryingMan

> 2 nights, 2 LD's. Both being super vivid and interesting.
> 
> I'm extremely happy, last nights was about 10 minutes and as vivid as anyone could ever want. Night before's was just as vivid but much shorter. Both equal to real life vividness. One of these was RC induced (longer one) and the shorter one I just had I click to me I was dreaming. I also performed a quick WBTB both nights.
> 
> Both these nights I decided to start using Binaural Beats, and it appears as if they have worked quite well. I'll be sure to keep using them.
> 
> Cheers,



Hey that's great!  What source of binaural beats did you use?   Do you have a link to it?

----------


## gab

Congrats on your lucids, LemonPartiez!

----------


## LemonPartiez

> Hey that's great!  What source of binaural beats did you use?   Do you have a link to it?



Gotta love search history - "Lucid Dreaming Binaural Beats" |Enhanced Dream| [90min Beat] - YouTube

----------


## LemonPartiez

Quick update:

Recall has been very steady with 1-2 vivid dreams per night, including another lucid last night. Been slacking off with RC's a lot - anyone have suggestions for discrete and quick RC's I can do anywhere at any time?

----------


## FryingMan

> Quick update:
> 
> Recall has been very steady with 1-2 vivid dreams per night, including another lucid last night. Been slacking off with RC's a lot - anyone have suggestions for discrete and quick RC's I can do anywhere at any time?



1) Close one eye and see if you can see your nose with the open eye, do this with both eyes
2) Close your nasal air passage with the muscle at the back of your mouth in the throat and see if you can breath through it.   This is good for WILDing/FILDing as well as it requires no bodily movement.   I do not know the reliability of it, I presume if you practice it enough in WL it should be approaching the reliability of the nose pinch.

----------


## gab

> Quick update:
> 
> Recall has been very steady with 1-2 vivid dreams per night, including another lucid last night. Been slacking off with RC's a lot - anyone have suggestions for discrete and quick RC's I can do anywhere at any time?



Look at something and think "if this was a dream, that [something] would be [something else]. Imagine what it changes into and expect it to happen. You can try to change a color, shape, or anything else about the object. 

Another one "If this was a dream, I would levitate" and try to push off gently and expext to start floating. If it's a dream, you start floating.

Counting your fingers can also be done discretely. Don't expect to count 10 fingers. Allow yourself to be surprised by the outcome.

And congrats on your lucid!

----------


## LemonPartiez

Thank you both for your responses. 

In the past week I have taken a break from trying to LD or recall any dreams whatsoever as I feel the taking a break would boost my motivation when coming back. I hope I can get back into my RC's, DJ'ing etc.

Cheers,

----------


## gab

Taking a break sometimes does you good. Get back into practice, when you can be enthusiastic about it. Reading some cool dream journal entries, or making/drawing list of your LDing goals may get you excited again. Good luck.

----------


## Sensei

Will power is a muscle. If you have to use it during the night and day every day you will run out and kill the muscle for a while. If you can take breaks every once in a while (like one day a week or one night) you will feel it building up and will be able to work better.

----------


## LemonPartiez

Hi,

Lately I have been very slack with DJ'ing. By that I mean not writing anything for about 3 weeks straight. Last night I had a cool dream which has motivated me to start again. 

RC's have been slack too - nearly everything has actually. After gaining some motivation I hope to get some good results.

Cheers,

----------


## gab

Yeah, lucid dreaming is one of those things, where "you get out of it what you put into it".

So keep it up, get yourself motivated. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------

